# samba issues. Errors inside.

## jonfr

Samba becomes unstable, i get connection timeouts etc..etc..i have no idea what is going on but it did happen after i did start to use samba 3.0.7

Here is what i get in syslog.

```
Sep 25 00:20:05 jupiter kernel: smb_delete_inode: could not close inode 197

Sep 25 00:20:05 jupiter kernel: smb_delete_inode: could not close inode 199

Sep 25 00:20:05 jupiter kernel: smb_lookup: find Jake 2.0. The human upgrate/Jake 2.0 - 1x0

6 - Last Man Standing.mpg failed, error=-512

Sep 25 00:22:38 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [dba1bdc0, mid=4666] timed out!

Sep 25 00:22:38 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [dba1bec0, mid=4667] timed out!

Sep 25 00:22:38 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [dba1bcc0, mid=4668] timed out!

Sep 25 00:23:08 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [dba1bec0, mid=4670] timed out!

Sep 25 00:23:21 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [dba1bdc0, mid=4686] timed out!

Sep 25 00:23:38 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [dba1bec0, mid=4687] timed out!

Sep 25 00:23:51 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [dba1bdc0, mid=4688] timed out!

Sep 25 00:24:08 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [dba1bec0, mid=4689] timed out!

Sep 25 00:24:22 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [dba1bdc0, mid=4691] timed out!

Sep 25 00:24:23 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [dba1b1c0, mid=4692] timed out!

Sep 25 00:24:25 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [dba1b2c0, mid=4693] timed out!

Sep 25 00:24:38 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [dba1bec0, mid=4694] timed out!

Sep 25 00:24:52 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [dba1bdc0, mid=4695] timed out!

Sep 25 00:24:53 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [dba1b1c0, mid=4696] timed out!

Sep 25 00:24:55 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [dba1b2c0, mid=4697] timed out!

Sep 25 00:25:22 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [dba1bdc0, mid=4698] timed out!

Sep 25 00:25:22 jupiter kernel: smb_lookup: find //.directory failed, error=-5

Sep 25 00:25:24 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [dba1bcc0, mid=4699] timed out!

Sep 25 00:25:25 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [dba1b2c0, mid=4700] timed out!

Sep 25 00:25:28 jupiter gconfd (jonfr-9771): Received signal 1, shutting down cleanly

Sep 25 00:25:28 jupiter kernel: smb_lookup: find //.directory failed, error=-512

Sep 25 00:25:28 jupiter gconfd (jonfr-9771): Received signal 15, shutting down cleanly

Sep 25 00:25:28 jupiter gconfd (jonfr-9771): Exiting

Sep 25 00:25:28 jupiter gdm[9453]: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :

0

Sep 25 00:25:30 jupiter kernel: agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

Sep 25 00:25:30 jupiter kernel: agpgart: Device is in legacy mode, falling back to 2.x

Sep 25 00:25:30 jupiter kernel: agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

Sep 25 00:25:30 jupiter kernel: agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

Sep 25 00:25:46 jupiter gconfd (jonfr-12245): starting (version 2.6.2), pid 12245 user 'jon

fr'

Sep 25 00:25:46 jupiter gconfd (jonfr-12245): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gco

nf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only config source at position 0

Sep 25 00:25:46 jupiter gconfd (jonfr-12245): Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/home/jonfr/.

gconf" to a writable config source at position 1

Sep 25 00:25:46 jupiter gconfd (jonfr-12245): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gco

nf.xml.defaults" to a read-only config source at position 2

Sep 25 00:26:23 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [ec88fee0, mid=4704] timed out!

Sep 25 00:26:53 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [ec88fee0, mid=4705] timed out!

Sep 25 00:26:58 jupiter gconfd (jonfr-12245): Received signal 1, shutting down cleanly

Sep 25 00:26:58 jupiter gconfd (jonfr-12245): Exiting

Sep 25 00:26:59 jupiter kernel: agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

Sep 25 00:26:59 jupiter kernel: agpgart: Device is in legacy mode, falling back to 2.x

Sep 25 00:26:59 jupiter kernel: agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

Sep 25 00:26:59 jupiter kernel: agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

Sep 25 00:27:47 jupiter nmbd[8867]: [2004/09/25 00:27:47, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:terminate(54)

Sep 25 00:27:47 jupiter nmbd[8867]:   Got SIGTERM: going down...

Sep 25 00:27:48 jupiter smbd[12466]: [2004/09/25 00:27:48, 0] param/loadparm.c:map_paramete

r(2435)

Sep 25 00:27:48 jupiter smbd[12466]:   Unknown parameter encountered: "client code page"

Sep 25 00:27:48 jupiter smbd[12466]: [2004/09/25 00:27:48, 0] param/loadparm.c:lp_do_parame

ter(3125)

Sep 25 00:27:48 jupiter smbd[12466]:   Ignoring unknown parameter "client code page"

Sep 25 00:27:48 jupiter smbd[12466]: [2004/09/25 00:27:48, 0] param/loadparm.c:map_paramete

r(2435)

Sep 25 00:27:48 jupiter smbd[12466]:   Unknown parameter encountered: "character set"

Sep 25 00:27:48 jupiter smbd[12466]: [2004/09/25 00:27:48, 0] param/loadparm.c:lp_do_parame

ter(3125)

Sep 25 00:27:48 jupiter smbd[12466]:   Ignoring unknown parameter "character set"

Sep 25 00:27:48 jupiter smbd[12466]: [2004/09/25 00:27:48, 0] printing/pcap.c:pcap_printer_

fn(361)

Sep 25 00:27:48 jupiter smbd[12466]:   Unable to open printcap file lpstat for read!

Sep 25 00:27:48 jupiter smbd[12466]: [2004/09/25 00:27:48, 0] smbd/server.c:main(794)

Sep 25 00:27:48 jupiter smbd[12466]:   standard input is not a socket, assuming -D option

Sep 25 00:27:48 jupiter nmbd[12468]: [2004/09/25 00:27:48, 0] param/loadparm.c:map_paramete

r(2435)

Sep 25 00:27:48 jupiter nmbd[12468]:   Unknown parameter encountered: "client code page"

Sep 25 00:27:48 jupiter nmbd[12468]: [2004/09/25 00:27:48, 0] param/loadparm.c:lp_do_parame

ter(3125)

Sep 25 00:27:48 jupiter nmbd[12468]:   Ignoring unknown parameter "client code page"

Sep 25 00:27:48 jupiter nmbd[12468]: [2004/09/25 00:27:48, 0] param/loadparm.c:map_paramete

r(2435)

Sep 25 00:27:48 jupiter nmbd[12468]:   Unknown parameter encountered: "character set"

Sep 25 00:27:48 jupiter nmbd[12468]: [2004/09/25 00:27:48, 0] param/loadparm.c:lp_do_parame

ter(3125)

Sep 25 00:27:48 jupiter nmbd[12468]:   Ignoring unknown parameter "character set"

Sep 25 00:27:49 jupiter nmbd[12468]: [2004/09/25 00:27:49, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(683)

Sep 25 00:27:49 jupiter nmbd[12468]:   standard input is not a socket, assuming -D option

Sep 25 00:28:22 jupiter gconfd (jonfr-12599): starting (version 2.6.2), pid 12599 user 'jon

fr'

Sep 25 00:28:22 jupiter gconfd (jonfr-12599): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gco

nf.xml.mandatory" to a read-only config source at position 0

Sep 25 00:28:22 jupiter gconfd (jonfr-12599): Resolved address "xml:readwrite:/home/jonfr/.

gconf" to a writable config source at position 1

Sep 25 00:28:22 jupiter gconfd (jonfr-12599): Resolved address "xml:readonly:/etc/gconf/gco

nf.xml.defaults" to a read-only config source at position 2

Sep 25 00:30:00 jupiter CRON[12683]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/r

un-crons )

Sep 25 00:32:20 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [efd7cd60, mid=4707] timed out!

Sep 25 00:32:29 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [efd7ce60, mid=4708] timed out!

Sep 25 00:33:43 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [e8bf4e80, mid=4709] timed out!

Sep 25 00:38:48 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [c231eec0, mid=4710] timed out!

Sep 25 00:39:56 jupiter kernel: SMB connection re-established (-5)

Sep 25 00:39:59 jupiter kernel: SMB connection re-established (-5)

Sep 25 00:39:59 jupiter kernel: smb_get_length: Invalid NBT packet, code=2d

Sep 25 00:40:29 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [c93dcee0, mid=4711] timed out!

Sep 25 00:40:29 jupiter kernel: SMB connection re-established (-5)

Sep 25 00:40:29 jupiter kernel: SMB connection re-established (-5)

Sep 25 00:43:42 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [d739dd40, mid=4714] timed out!

Sep 25 00:44:12 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [d739dd40, mid=4715] timed out!

Sep 25 00:44:19 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [d739d040, mid=4716] timed out!

Sep 25 00:44:44 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [d739dd40, mid=4717] timed out!

Sep 25 00:44:49 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [d739d040, mid=4718] timed out!

Sep 25 00:45:00 jupiter CRON[13203]: (root) CMD (test -x /usr/sbin/run-crons && /usr/sbin/r

un-crons )

Sep 25 00:45:12 jupiter nmbd[12470]: [2004/09/25 00:45:12, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:terminate(54)

Sep 25 00:45:12 jupiter nmbd[12470]:   Got SIGTERM: going down...

Sep 25 00:45:13 jupiter smbd[13278]: [2004/09/25 00:45:13, 0] param/loadparm.c:map_paramete

r(2435)

Sep 25 00:45:13 jupiter smbd[13278]:   Unknown parameter encountered: "client code page"

Sep 25 00:45:13 jupiter smbd[13278]: [2004/09/25 00:45:13, 0] param/loadparm.c:lp_do_parame

ter(3125)

Sep 25 00:45:13 jupiter smbd[13278]:   Ignoring unknown parameter "client code page"

Sep 25 00:45:13 jupiter smbd[13278]: [2004/09/25 00:45:13, 0] param/loadparm.c:map_paramete

r(2435)

Sep 25 00:45:13 jupiter smbd[13278]:   Unknown parameter encountered: "character set"

Sep 25 00:45:13 jupiter smbd[13278]: [2004/09/25 00:45:13, 0] param/loadparm.c:lp_do_parame

ter(3125)

Sep 25 00:45:13 jupiter smbd[13278]:   Ignoring unknown parameter "character set"

Sep 25 00:45:13 jupiter smbd[13278]: [2004/09/25 00:45:13, 0] printing/pcap.c:pcap_printer_

fn(361)

Sep 25 00:45:13 jupiter smbd[13278]:   Unable to open printcap file lpstat for read!

Sep 25 00:45:13 jupiter smbd[13278]: [2004/09/25 00:45:13, 0] smbd/server.c:main(794)

Sep 25 00:45:13 jupiter smbd[13278]:   standard input is not a socket, assuming -D option

Sep 25 00:45:13 jupiter nmbd[13280]: [2004/09/25 00:45:13, 0] param/loadparm.c:map_paramete

r(2435)

Sep 25 00:45:13 jupiter nmbd[13280]:   Unknown parameter encountered: "client code page"

Sep 25 00:45:13 jupiter nmbd[13280]: [2004/09/25 00:45:13, 0] param/loadparm.c:lp_do_parame

ter(3125)

Sep 25 00:45:13 jupiter nmbd[13280]:   Ignoring unknown parameter "client code page"

Sep 25 00:45:13 jupiter nmbd[13280]: [2004/09/25 00:45:13, 0] param/loadparm.c:map_paramete

r(2435)

Sep 25 00:45:13 jupiter nmbd[13280]:   Unknown parameter encountered: "character set"

Sep 25 00:45:13 jupiter nmbd[13280]: [2004/09/25 00:45:13, 0] param/loadparm.c:lp_do_parame

ter(3125)

Sep 25 00:45:13 jupiter nmbd[13280]:   Ignoring unknown parameter "character set"

Sep 25 00:45:13 jupiter nmbd[13280]: [2004/09/25 00:45:13, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(683)

Sep 25 00:45:13 jupiter nmbd[13280]:   standard input is not a socket, assuming -D option

Sep 25 00:45:14 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [d739dd40, mid=4719] timed out!

Sep 25 00:45:19 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [d739d040, mid=4720] timed out!

Sep 25 00:45:37 jupiter nmbd[13281]: [2004/09/25 00:45:37, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:terminate(54)

Sep 25 00:45:37 jupiter nmbd[13281]:   Got SIGTERM: going down...

Sep 25 00:45:38 jupiter smbd[13362]: [2004/09/25 00:45:38, 0] param/loadparm.c:map_paramete

r(2435)

Sep 25 00:45:38 jupiter smbd[13362]:   Unknown parameter encountered: "client code page"

Sep 25 00:45:38 jupiter smbd[13362]: [2004/09/25 00:45:38, 0] param/loadparm.c:lp_do_parame

ter(3125)

Sep 25 00:45:38 jupiter smbd[13362]:   Ignoring unknown parameter "client code page"

Sep 25 00:45:38 jupiter smbd[13362]: [2004/09/25 00:45:38, 0] param/loadparm.c:map_paramete

r(2435)

Sep 25 00:45:38 jupiter smbd[13362]:   Unknown parameter encountered: "character set"

Sep 25 00:45:38 jupiter smbd[13362]: [2004/09/25 00:45:38, 0] param/loadparm.c:lp_do_parame

ter(3125)

Sep 25 00:45:38 jupiter smbd[13362]:   Ignoring unknown parameter "character set"

Sep 25 00:45:38 jupiter smbd[13362]: [2004/09/25 00:45:38, 0] printing/pcap.c:pcap_printer_

fn(361)

Sep 25 00:45:38 jupiter smbd[13362]:   Unable to open printcap file lpstat for read!

Sep 25 00:45:38 jupiter smbd[13362]: [2004/09/25 00:45:38, 0] smbd/server.c:main(794)

Sep 25 00:45:38 jupiter smbd[13362]:   standard input is not a socket, assuming -D option

Sep 25 00:45:38 jupiter nmbd[13365]: [2004/09/25 00:45:38, 0] param/loadparm.c:map_paramete

r(2435)

Sep 25 00:45:38 jupiter nmbd[13365]:   Unknown parameter encountered: "client code page"

Sep 25 00:45:38 jupiter nmbd[13365]: [2004/09/25 00:45:38, 0] param/loadparm.c:lp_do_parame

ter(3125)

Sep 25 00:45:38 jupiter nmbd[13365]:   Ignoring unknown parameter "client code page"

Sep 25 00:45:38 jupiter nmbd[13365]: [2004/09/25 00:45:38, 0] param/loadparm.c:map_paramete

r(2435)

Sep 25 00:45:38 jupiter nmbd[13365]:   Unknown parameter encountered: "character set"

Sep 25 00:45:38 jupiter nmbd[13365]: [2004/09/25 00:45:38, 0] param/loadparm.c:lp_do_parame

ter(3125)

Sep 25 00:45:38 jupiter nmbd[13365]:   Ignoring unknown parameter "character set"

Sep 25 00:45:38 jupiter nmbd[13365]: [2004/09/25 00:45:38, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(683)

Sep 25 00:45:38 jupiter nmbd[13365]:   standard input is not a socket, assuming -D option

Sep 25 00:45:44 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [d739dd40, mid=4721] timed out!

Sep 25 00:45:44 jupiter kernel: smb_lookup: find //.directory failed, error=-5

Sep 25 00:45:49 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [d739d040, mid=4722] timed out!

Sep 25 00:46:07 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [d739de40, mid=4723] timed out!

Sep 25 00:46:14 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [d739dd40, mid=4724] timed out!

Sep 25 00:46:14 jupiter kernel: smb_lookup: find //.directory failed, error=-5

Sep 25 00:46:37 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [d739de40, mid=4725] timed out!

Sep 25 00:46:44 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [d739dd40, mid=4726] timed out!

Sep 25 00:46:44 jupiter kernel: smb_lookup: find //.directory failed, error=-5

Sep 25 00:46:44 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [d739d140, mid=4727] timed out!

Sep 25 00:46:48 jupiter nmbd[13366]: [2004/09/25 00:46:48, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:terminate(54)

Sep 25 00:46:48 jupiter nmbd[13366]:   Got SIGTERM: going down...

Sep 25 00:47:08 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [d739d040, mid=4728] timed out!

Sep 25 00:47:14 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [d739dd40, mid=4729] timed out!

Sep 25 00:47:14 jupiter kernel: smb_lookup: find //.directory failed, error=-5

Sep 25 00:47:14 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [d739d140, mid=4730] timed out!

Sep 25 00:47:38 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [d739d040, mid=4731] timed out!

Sep 25 00:47:44 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [d739dd40, mid=4732] timed out!

Sep 25 00:47:44 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [d739d140, mid=4733] timed out!

Sep 25 00:48:08 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [d739d040, mid=4734] timed out!

Sep 25 00:48:08 jupiter kernel: smb_lookup: find //.directory failed, error=-5

Sep 25 00:48:14 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [d739dd40, mid=4735] timed out!

Sep 25 00:48:38 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [d739d040, mid=4738] timed out!

Sep 25 00:48:38 jupiter kernel: smb_lookup: find //.directory failed, error=-5

Sep 25 00:48:44 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [d739dd40, mid=4739] timed out!

Sep 25 00:49:08 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [d739d040, mid=4740] timed out!

Sep 25 00:49:38 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [d739d040, mid=4743] timed out!

Sep 25 00:49:48 jupiter smbd[13559]: [2004/09/25 00:49:48, 0] param/loadparm.c:map_paramete

r(2435)

Sep 25 00:49:48 jupiter smbd[13559]:   Unknown parameter encountered: "client code page"

Sep 25 00:49:48 jupiter smbd[13559]: [2004/09/25 00:49:48, 0] param/loadparm.c:lp_do_parame

ter(3125)

Sep 25 00:49:48 jupiter smbd[13559]:   Ignoring unknown parameter "client code page"

Sep 25 00:49:48 jupiter smbd[13559]: [2004/09/25 00:49:48, 0] param/loadparm.c:map_paramete

r(2435)

Sep 25 00:49:48 jupiter smbd[13559]:   Unknown parameter encountered: "character set"

Sep 25 00:49:48 jupiter smbd[13559]: [2004/09/25 00:49:48, 0] param/loadparm.c:lp_do_parame

ter(3125)

Sep 25 00:49:48 jupiter smbd[13559]:   Ignoring unknown parameter "character set"

Sep 25 00:49:48 jupiter smbd[13559]: [2004/09/25 00:49:48, 0] printing/pcap.c:pcap_printer_

fn(361)

Sep 25 00:49:48 jupiter smbd[13559]:   Unable to open printcap file /etc/printcap for read!

Sep 25 00:49:48 jupiter smbd[13559]: [2004/09/25 00:49:48, 0] smbd/server.c:main(794)

Sep 25 00:49:48 jupiter smbd[13559]:   standard input is not a socket, assuming -D option

Sep 25 00:49:48 jupiter nmbd[13562]: [2004/09/25 00:49:48, 0] param/loadparm.c:map_paramete

r(2435)

Sep 25 00:49:48 jupiter nmbd[13562]:   Unknown parameter encountered: "client code page"

Sep 25 00:49:48 jupiter nmbd[13562]: [2004/09/25 00:49:48, 0] param/loadparm.c:lp_do_parame

ter(3125)

Sep 25 00:49:48 jupiter nmbd[13562]:   Ignoring unknown parameter "client code page"

Sep 25 00:49:48 jupiter nmbd[13562]: [2004/09/25 00:49:48, 0] param/loadparm.c:map_paramete

r(2435)

Sep 25 00:49:48 jupiter nmbd[13562]:   Unknown parameter encountered: "character set"

Sep 25 00:49:48 jupiter nmbd[13562]: [2004/09/25 00:49:48, 0] param/loadparm.c:lp_do_parame

ter(3125)

Sep 25 00:49:48 jupiter nmbd[13562]:   Ignoring unknown parameter "character set"

Sep 25 00:49:48 jupiter nmbd[13562]: [2004/09/25 00:49:48, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(683)

Sep 25 00:49:48 jupiter nmbd[13562]:   standard input is not a socket, assuming -D option

Sep 25 00:50:08 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [d739d040, mid=4744] timed out!

Sep 25 00:50:24 jupiter kernel: smb_add_request: request [d739dd40, mid=4745] timed out!

```

I don't know why this strange behavor is coming from. But here is my config.

```
# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-fs/samba/files/smb.conf.example,v 1.3 2002/08/27 20:39:48 woodchip Exp $

# This is the main Samba configuration file. You should read the

# smb.conf(5) manual page in order to understand the options listed

# here. Samba has a huge number of configurable options (perhaps too

# many!) most of which are not shown in this example

#

# Any line which starts with a ; (semi-colon) or a # (hash) 

# is a comment and is ignored. In this example we will use a #

# for commentry and a ; for parts of the config file that you

# may wish to enable

#

# NOTE: Whenever you modify this file you should run the command "testparm"

# to check that you have not made any basic syntactic errors. 

#

#======================= Global Settings =====================================

[global]

# 1. Server Naming Options:

# workgroup = NT-Domain-Name or Workgroup-Name

   workgroup = NET303

# netbios name is the name you will see in "Network Neighbourhood",

# but defaults to your hostname

  netbios name = Jupiter

# server string is the equivalent of the NT Description field

   server string = Samba Server %v

# Message command is run by samba when a "popup" message is sent to it.

# The example below is for use with LinPopUp:

; message command = /usr/bin/linpopup "%f" "%m" %s; rm %s

# 2. Printing Options:

# CHANGES TO ENABLE PRINTING ON ALL CUPS PRINTERS IN THE NETWORK

# if you want to automatically load your printer list rather

# than setting them up individually then you'll need this

;   printcap name = lpstat

;   load printers = yes

# It should not be necessary to spell out the print system type unless

# yours is non-standard. Currently supported print systems include:

# bsd, sysv, plp, lprng, aix, hpux, qnx, cups

;   printing = cups

# Samba 2.2 supports the Windows NT-style point-and-print feature. To

# use this, you need to be able to upload print drivers to the samba

# server. The printer admins (or root) may install drivers onto samba.

# Note that this feature uses the print$ share, so you will need to 

# enable it below.

# This parameter works like domain admin group:

# printer admin = @<group> <user>

;   printer admin = @adm

# 3. Logging Options:

# this tells Samba to use a separate log file for each machine

# that connects

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

# Put a capping on the size of the log files (in Kb).

   max log size = 50

# Set the log (verbosity) level (0 <= log level <= 10)

 log level = 3

# 4. Security and Domain Membership Options:

# This option is important for security. It allows you to restrict

# connections to machines which are on your local network. The

# following example restricts access to two C class networks and

# the "loopback" interface. For more examples of the syntax see

# the smb.conf man page. Do not enable this if (tcp/ip) name resolution does

# not work for all the hosts in your network.

;   hosts allow = 192.168.1. 192.168.2. 127.

# Uncomment this if you want a guest account, you must add this to /etc/passwd

# otherwise the user "nobody" is used

;  guest account = pcguest

# Security mode. Most people will want user level security. See

# security_level.txt for details.

   security = share

# Use password server option only with security = server or security = domain

# When using security = domain, you should use password server = *

;   password server = <NT-Server-Name>

;   password server = *

# Password Level allows matching of _n_ characters of the password for

# all combinations of upper and lower case.

;  password level = 8

;  username level = 8

# You may wish to use password encryption. Please read

# ENCRYPTION.txt, Win95.txt and WinNT.txt in the Samba documentation.

# Do not enable this option unless you have read those documents

# Encrypted passwords are required for any use of samba in a Windows NT domain

# The smbpasswd file is only required by a server doing authentication, thus

# members of a domain do not need one.

  encrypt passwords = yes

  smb passwd file = /etc/samba/private/smbpasswd

# The following are needed to allow password changing from Windows to

# also update the Linux system password.

# NOTE: Use these with 'encrypt passwords' and 'smb passwd file' above.

# NOTE2: You do NOT need these to allow workstations to change only

#        the encrypted SMB passwords. They allow the Unix password

#        to be kept in sync with the SMB password.

;  unix password sync = Yes

;  passwd program = /usr/bin/passwd %u

;  passwd chat = *New*UNIX*password* %n\n *ReType*new*UNIX*password* %n\n

;*passwd:*all*authentication*tokens*updated*successfully*

# Unix users can map to different SMB User names

  username map = /etc/samba/smbusers

# Using the following line enables you to customise your configuration

# on a per machine basis. The %m gets replaced with the netbios name

# of the machine that is connecting

;   include = /etc/samba/smb.conf.%m

# Options for using winbind. Winbind allows you to do all account and

# authentication from a Windows or samba domain controller, creating

# accounts on the fly, and maintaining a mapping of Windows RIDs to unix uid's 

# and gid's. winbind uid and winbind gid are the only required parameters.

#

# winbind uid is the range of uid's winbind can use when mapping RIDs to uid's

;  winbind uid = 10000-20000

#

# winbind gid is the range of uid's winbind can use when mapping RIDs to gid's

;  winbind gid = 10000-20000

#

# winbind separator is the character a user must use between their domain

# name and username, defaults to "\"

;  winbind separator = +

#

# template homedir determines the home directory for winbind users, with 

# %D expanding to their domain name and %U expanding to their username:

;  template homedir = /home/%D/%U

#

# template shell determines the shell users authenticated by winbind get

;  template shell = /bin/bash

# 5. Browser Control and Networking Options:

# Most people will find that this option gives better performance.

# See speed.txt and the manual pages for details

;   socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

# Configure Samba to use multiple interfaces

# If you have multiple network interfaces then you must list them

# here. See the man page for details.

;   interfaces = 192.168.12.2/24 192.168.13.2/24 

# Configure remote browse list synchronisation here

#  request announcement to, or browse list sync from:

#       a specific host or from / to a whole subnet (see below)

;   remote browse sync = 192.168.3.25 192.168.5.255

# Cause this host to announce itself to local subnets here

;   remote announce = 192.168.1.255 192.168.2.44

# set local master to no if you don't want Samba to become a master

# browser on your network. Otherwise the normal election rules apply

   local master = no

# OS Level determines the precedence of this server in master browser

# elections. The default value should be reasonable

   os level = 33

# Domain Master specifies Samba to be the Domain Master Browser. This

# allows Samba to collate browse lists between subnets. Don't use this

# if you already have a Windows NT domain controller doing this job

;   domain master = yes 

# Preferred Master causes Samba to force a local browser election on startup

# and gives it a slightly higher chance of winning the election

   preferred master = no

# 6. Domain Control Options:

# Enable this if you want Samba to be a domain logon server for 

# Windows95 workstations or Primary Domain Controller for WinNT and Win2k

;   domain logons = yes

# if you enable domain logons then you may want a per-machine or

# per user logon script

# run a specific logon batch file per workstation (machine)

;   logon script = %m.bat

# run a specific logon batch file per username

;   logon script = %U.bat

# Where to store roaming profiles for WinNT and Win2k

#        %L substitutes for this servers netbios name, %U is username

#        You must uncomment the [Profiles] share below

;   logon path = \\%L\Profiles\%U

# Where to store roaming profiles for Win9x. Be careful with this as it also

# impacts where Win2k finds it's /HOME share

; logon home = \\%L\%U\.profile

# The add user script is used by a domain member to add local user accounts

# that have been authenticated by the domain controller, or by the domain

# controller to add local machine accounts when adding machines to the domain.

# The script must work from the command line when replacing the macros,

# or the operation will fail. Check that groups exist if forcing a group.

# Script for domain controller for adding machines:

; add user script = /usr/sbin/useradd -d /dev/null -g machines -c 'Machine Account' -s /bin/false -M %u

# Script for domain member for adding local accounts for authenticated users:

; add user script = /usr/sbin/useradd -s /bin/false %u

# Domain groups:

# domain admin group is a list of unix users or groups who are made members

# of the Domain Admin group

; domain admin group = root @wheel

#

# domain guest groups is a list of unix users or groups who are made members

# of the Domain Guests group

; domain guest group = nobody @guest

# 7. Name Resolution Options:

# All NetBIOS names must be resolved to IP Addresses

# 'Name Resolve Order' allows the named resolution mechanism to be specified

# the default order is "host lmhosts wins bcast". "host" means use the unix

# system gethostbyname() function call that will use either /etc/hosts OR

# DNS or NIS depending on the settings of /etc/host.config, /etc/nsswitch.conf

# and the /etc/resolv.conf file. "host" therefore is system configuration

# dependant. This parameter is most often of use to prevent DNS lookups

# in order to resolve NetBIOS names to IP Addresses. Use with care!

# The example below excludes use of name resolution for machines that are NOT

# on the local network segment

# - OR - are not deliberately to be known via lmhosts or via WINS.

; name resolve order = wins lmhosts bcast

# Windows Internet Name Serving Support Section:

# WINS Support - Tells the NMBD component of Samba to enable it's WINS Server

;   wins support = yes

# WINS Server - Tells the NMBD components of Samba to be a WINS Client

#       Note: Samba can be either a WINS Server, or a WINS Client, but NOT both

;   wins server = w.x.y.z

# WINS Proxy - Tells Samba to answer name resolution queries on

# behalf of a non WINS capable client, for this to work there must be

# at least one  WINS Server on the network. The default is NO.

;   wins proxy = yes

# DNS Proxy - tells Samba whether or not to try to resolve NetBIOS names

# via DNS nslookups. The built-in default for versions 1.9.17 is yes,

# this has been changed in version 1.9.18 to no.

   dns proxy = no 

# 8. File Naming Options:

# Case Preservation can be handy - system default is _no_

# NOTE: These can be set on a per share basis

;  preserve case = no

;  short preserve case = no

# Default case is normally upper case for all DOS files

;  default case = lower

# Be very careful with case sensitivity - it can break things!

;  case sensitive = no

# Enabling internationalization:

# you can match a Windows code page with a UNIX character set.

# Windows: 437 (US), 737 (GREEK), 850 (Latin1 - Western European),

# 852 (Eastern Eu.), 861 (Icelandic), 932 (Cyrillic - Russian),

# 936 (Japanese - Shift-JIS), 936 (Simpl. Chinese), 949 (Korean Hangul),

# 950 (Trad. Chin.).

# UNIX: ISO8859-1 (Western European), ISO8859-2 (Eastern Eu.),

# ISO8859-5 (Russian Cyrillic), KOI8-R (Alt-Russ. Cyril.)

# This is an example for french users:

   client code page = 861

   character set = ISO8859-1

#============================ Share Definitions ==============================

[homes]

   comment = Home Directories

   browseable = no

   writable = no

# Un-comment the following and create the netlogon directory for Domain Logons

; [netlogon]

;   comment = Network Logon Service

;   path = /var/lib/samba/netlogon

;   guest ok = yes

;   writable = no

# Un-comment the following to provide a specific roving profile share

# the default is to use the user's home directory

;[Profiles]

;    path = /var/lib/samba/profiles

;    browseable = no

;    guest ok = yes

# NOTE: If you have a CUPS print system there is no need to 

# specifically define each individual printer.

# You must configure the samba printers with the appropriate Windows

# drivers on your Windows clients. On the Samba server no filtering is

# done. If you wish that the server provides the driver and the clients

# send PostScript ("Generic PostScript Printer" under Windows), you have

# to swap the 'print command' line below with the commented one.

[printers]

   comment = All Printers

   path = /var/spool/samba

   browseable = no

# to allow user 'guest account' to print.

   guest ok = yes

   writable = no

   printable = yes

   create mode = 0700

# =====================================

# print command: see above for details.

# =====================================

   print command = lpr -P %p -o raw %s -r   # using client side printer drivers.

;   print command = lpr -P %p %s # using cups own drivers (use generic PostScript on clients).

# The following two commands are the samba defaults for printing=cups

# change them only if you need different options:

;   lpq command = lpq -P %p

;   lprm command = cancel %p-%j

# This share is used for Windows NT-style point-and-print support.

# To be able to install drivers, you need to be either root, or listed

# in the printer admin parameter above. Note that you also need write access

# to the directory and share definition to be able to upload the drivers.

# For more information on this, please see the Printing Support Section of

# /usr/share/doc/samba-<version>/docs/Samba-HOWTO-Collection.pdf 

[print$]

   path = /var/lib/samba/printers

   browseable = yes

   read only = yes

   write list = @adm root

# This one is useful for people to share files

;[tmp]

;   comment = Temporary file space

;   path = /tmp

;   read only = no

;   public = yes

# A publicly accessible directory, but read only, except for people in

# the "staff" group

[dataroot2]

;   comment = Public Stuff

   path = /home/jonfr/dataroot2/

   public = yes

   writable = no

;   write list = @staff

[Tv-Shows]

;   comment = Public Stuff

   path = /mnt/Tv-Shows/dataroot4/

   public = yes

   writable = no

[dc-done]

path = /home/jonfr/dc-done

public = yes

writable = no

[Tv-Scfi]

path = /mnt/Sci-fi/dataroot/

public = yes

writable = no

[mp3]

path = /home/jonfr/mp3

public = yes

writable = no

[Movies]

path = /mnt/Movies/dataroot2/

public = yes

writable = no

[win32-forrit]

path = /home/jonfr/dot/forrit-zip-win32

public = yes

writable = no

[win32-setup-forrit]

path = /home/jonfr/dot/forrit-win32

public = yes

writeable = no

[myndir]

path = /home/jonfr/docs/Myndir/

public = yes

writable = no

# Other examples. 

#

# A private printer, usable only by Fred. Spool data will be placed in Fred's

# home directory. Note that fred must have write access to the spool directory,

# wherever it is.

;[fredsprn]

;   comment = Fred's Printer

;   valid users = fred

;   path = /homes/fred

;   printer = freds_printer

;   public = no

;   writable = no

;   printable = yes

# A private directory, usable only by Fred. Note that Fred requires write

# access to the directory.

[jonfr-upload]

;   comment = Fred's Service

   path = /home/jonfr/upload

   public = yes

   read only = No

   writable = Yes

   printable = No

   guest ok = Yes

   force user = jonfr

   force group = wheel

   inherit permissions = Yes

   create mask = 0777

   directory mask = 0777

# a service which has a different directory for each machine that connects

# this allows you to tailor configurations to incoming machines. You could

# also use the %u option to tailor it by user name.

# The %m gets replaced with the machine name that is connecting.

;[pchome]

;  comment = PC Directories

;  path = /usr/pc/%m

;  public = no

;  writable = yes

# A publicly accessible directory, read/write to all users. Note that all files

# created in the directory by users will be owned by the default user, so

# any user with access can delete any other user's files. Obviously this

# directory must be writable by the default user. Another user could of course

# be specified, in which case all files would be owned by that user instead.

;[upload]

;   path = /home/jonfr/upload

;   public = yes

;   only guest = yes

;   writable = yes

;   printable = no

# The following two entries demonstrate how to share a directory so that two

# users can place files there that will be owned by the specific users. In this

# setup, the directory should be writable by both users and should have the

# sticky bit set on it to prevent abuse. Obviously this could be extended to

# as many users as required.

;[myshare]

;   comment = Mary's and Fred's stuff

;   path = /usr/somewhere/shared

;   valid users = mary fred

;   public = no

;   writable = yes

;   printable = no

;   create mask = 0765
```

I can't post longer it seems, but that shoud work for anyone how knows what is going on.

----------

## beanfield

I was having the same issue.  It would always hang when I browsed some of my mp3 dirs.  There were many files in one dir and when some of them were ripped they had some odd characters in their names.  The errors looked something like this in /var/log/messages:

```
kernel: smb_add_request: request [000001002c5d1200, mid=261] timed out!
```

I have no idea how to fix it with 3.07.  I did an "emerge -C samba" and then "emerge /usr/portage/net-fs/samba/samba-3.0.5.ebuild" and all is well again.

----------

## jonfr

Well, it seems to be bug in 3.0.7, but i don't think it was in 3.0.6 at least i didn't notice it. Those folder that i was using did not have many files in them, so that is not the problem. Both computers where running samba 3.0.7

Downgrading is an option that i have, lucky for me.

----------

## beanfield

 *jonfr wrote:*   

> Well, it seems to be bug in 3.0.7, but i don't think it was in 3.0.6 at least i didn't notice it. Those folder that i was using did not have many files in them, so that is not the problem. Both computers where running samba 3.0.7
> 
> Downgrading is an option that i have, lucky for me.

 

Let me know if just downgrading to 3.0.6 works.  The only reason I went down to 3.0.5 was because I saw a post in the Itallian forum mentioning downgrading to 3.0.5.  I couldn't really understand the post too well, babelfish only works so well.  

And I should have been more specific.  The server was 3.0.7 (gentoo) and the client was 3.0.2a (suse 9.1 pro).  When I downgraded the server to 3.0.5 is when it started working.  I didn't have to do anything to the client.

----------

## malloc

It's a bug in >=3.0.6. 

You need to downgrade both the server and the client (at least the server you do, but i assume you must do it to the client also).

----------

## lblblb

 *malloc wrote:*   

> It's a bug in >=3.0.6.

 Do you have a bug ID number for that?

----------

## chris_d

I solved this problem by setting the parameter for the share

sendfile = no.

reference link

http://www.atomicmpc.com.au/forums.asp?s=2&c=16&t=2531

----------

## lblblb

has anybody noticed any problems between this and automatically adding stations to the domain?

...just trying to figure out why it doesn't work for me suddenly.

----------

## papabean

Just wanted to confirm that adding the line:

```
use sendfile = no
```

for the shares I was having problems with solved the problem.

----------

## trogdorrr

I, also was having issues with samba (v3.07) 

I couldn't play movies over the network - copying didn't work either.. 

but by adding 

```

use sendfile = no

```

Everything worked!

 :Very Happy: 

Saved again thanks to the gentoo forums.

----------

## beanfield

 *trogdorrr wrote:*   

> I, also was having issues with samba (v3.07) 
> 
> I couldn't play movies over the network - copying didn't work either.. 
> 
> but by adding 
> ...

 

Yup, worked for me too.

----------

## pirogoethe

I am also having trouble with timed out connections.

Where am I supposed to put that sendfile=no ?

EDIT:

Nevermind. I figured it out.

It goes in the global section of smb.conf

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## jonnevers

setting this in the global section of the server's smb.conf, fixed my issues (same dmesg errors as posted above).

- Jon

----------

## bianco

I had some trouble to mount some share directory througt samba/cifs using this configuration (with autofs):

Samba is installed using:

emerge net-fs/samba-3.0.22-r3 USE="async cups doc libclamav oav pam postgres readline winbind xml -acl -automount -examples -kerberos -ldap -ldapsam -mysql -python -quotas -swat -syslog"

(My /etc/autofs/auto.smb)

dir -fstype=smbfs,uid=user,dmask=0755,fmask=0755,credentials=/etc/smb.auth ://IP/dir

every time i tried to do a 'ls /smb/dir' connection hangs and dmesg shows something like:

kernel: smb_add_request: request [000001002c5d1200, mid=261] timed out!kernel: smb_add_request: request [000001002c5d1200, mid=261] timed out!

I'v SOLVED this problem following this instruction:

1- log into DS-101G+ station througt ssh (or telnet) as root 

2- edit /usr/syno/etc/smb.conf putting 'use sendfile = no' in global section

3- reboot DS-101G+ and (on gentoo client) /etc/init.d/samba restart

now it's all OK!

Thank you Guys!   :Very Happy: 

----------

